# [SOLVED] System Shock 2 Installation



## Viziren (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi guys,

Okay, let me start off by saying, I have a few month old HP laptop with Windows 7 64-bit Home package, an AMD Turion II N530 Dual-Core 2.5 ghz Processor, I'm running 4 gb RAM, and my video card is: AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250. (If there's something there that you need, I will follow-up with it.)

I picked this up a few weeks ago. I did so, after making sure my computer would be able to run it. To my dismay, I can't install it! :normal: I get an error upon entering setup, "This product cannot be installed on Windows NT due to a Microsoft Directx 6.1(tm) limitation." I have tried everything suggested here and other places, as well as using my own - at this point extensive - trial-and-error methods.

I bought it on a whim as we've had some places closing, and it only cost me $2. Also, I've heard it's the greatest thing ever, so...$2 isn't bad. I've read elsewhere that it can be installed on Windows 7 with some tinkering. I just don't know what to try next :4-dontkno

Any help would be appreciated!
Cheers,
-Viz


----------



## R0B (May 20, 2011)

*Re: System Shock 2 Installation*

I have never tried this before, but I have attempted to install old games onto windows 7 and it generally dosnt work. Windows 7 is definetly the problem in this situation. Most people suggest trying to install windows XP if you want it to work.


----------



## Viziren (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: System Shock 2 Installation*

Actually, I've had a lot of success with Windows 7, much moreso than Vista. The only games I've had problems with - well, "problems" being that I can't install them at all - have been overrun by DOS-BOX.

I'm really quite sure it's possible to do this, I just don't know how. I guess I'll mess with it for a while and find the solution, then post it here for anyone else.

P.S. This is odd....As I'm posting it installs fine on my Vista machine! :? I'm feeling like maybe this is a DirectX10 issue.


----------



## Viziren (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: System Shock 2 Installation*

Don't mean to revive this...Just didn't want to leave the thread hanging.

All you have to do is go to run, then run [CDDrive]: setup -lgntforce
and it should run fine. I knew this prior to installing, but for some reason tried it through the command prompt :upset:
Found it on my way tracing back all my installation tips.

This can be closed now.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Viziren,

Thanks for posting the fix, glad you got it sorted.

Could you mark the thread as Solved by using the Thread Tools menu at the top?

Cheers,
Redeye


----------

